# Final Fantasy X - Assault



## HansZimmer

This piece, which has been posted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award, has been composed for the the videogame "Final Fantasy X" by Nobuo Uematsu.

How do you rate it?


----------



## Bulldog

Quite bad - sounds like Reich on his worst day. However, it's not horrible, just harmless.


----------



## HansZimmer

Bulldog said:


> Quite bad - sounds like Reich on his worst day. However, it's not horrible, just harmless.


Although I like many pieces of Nobuo Uematsu, I have to agree with you about this one. It might work well for the part of the videogame in which it was inserted, however. I don't know because I have never played with Final Fantasy X.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 3*2 + 1*6 ) / 5 = 2.6


----------

